# cargar un .hex en un pic con el ISIS



## xion (Jun 4, 2006)

Tengo archivos .hex creados con MPLAB o con el CODESTUDIO con picbasic, y ala hora de poder simularlos en el ISIS saco un pic16f84 y le doy a cargar el fichero .hex del programa creado ,pero le doy a simular y da un error que dice:
must specify file extension for PROGRAM property.
Si alguien sabe algo de este error y como poder solucionarlo.
Muchas gracias


----------



## vinho (Jun 5, 2006)

Hola.

Muchas veces se presenta este problema debido a la excesiva extensión del path, o sea el archivo .HEX está guardado en muchas carpetas dentro de otras.

Saludos!


----------



## KRlOZTE (Jul 24, 2006)

Si como lo dice la respuesta anterior es muy probable que sea eso bueno te recomiendo que te bajes un pack para asociar Mplab a ISIS asi pasa directamte de el programa si es que no lo tienes asi. Saludos


----------

